# why use protective gear?



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Protective stuff really doesn't give me more confidence, and honestly it doesn't make me feel any safer. I know I can still get seriously hurt even while wearing a helmet. But I do know that it may help reduce the impact. I don't depend on the helmet to keep me from getting hurt, but it doesn't hurt to have extra protection.

I wear a helmet while trying new tricks in the park, or when I'm on unfamiliar terrain. I don't always wear a helmet, and I know that I should.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Uhmm well i only use a helmet when im riding park, or when im jibbing, but otherwise i really don't use much..

and yea i agree with Alaric, it doesn't give me much confidence. its just a safety thing to wear it. there is always a chance of injury, but wearing a helmet can reduce the chance of a more traumatic injury.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

I've been hearing from a few folks that they ride park better when they have a helmet on. They say they get some extra confidence that helps them consistently land tricks. Anything that helps is a good thing. 

When I finally started to go off kickers with the right speed I got way freaked out in the air. I'm more used to it now, but that's when I first felt like I needed a helmet. Life preservation kicked in.

My big problem with wearing a helmet is comfort. I'm thinking that if it feels weird in the store, it's gonna feel worse on the hill. Did you guys have to get used to wearing yours before you were comfortable? 

What keeps you from using your helmet every time you go ride? Where would you like improvements?


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

the_intern said:


> I've been hearing from a few folks that they ride park better when they have a helmet on. They say they get some extra confidence that helps them consistently land tricks. Anything that helps is a good thing.
> 
> When I finally started to go off kickers with the right speed I got way freaked out in the air. I'm more used to it now, but that's when I first felt like I needed a helmet. Life preservation kicked in.
> 
> ...


I agree with your idea of if it feels bad in the store, it'll feel worse on the hill.

I don't really know what keeps me from wearing it all the time. I just sometimes don't feel like it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you think you're riding better with a helmet why not just chug a 6 pack and give yourself some false courage. At the end of the day its not designed to save your life its designed to reduce the amount of damage you do to yourself.

I've rode on and off with helmets, ass pads, wrist guards, etc. etc. Honestly I probably should wear a helmet, I have a smith holt its light and feels great, but I'm a dumb ass. The big thing with helmets is they're like boots everyones head shape is so different you need to find one that fits you. Now if you could design a moldable helmet I'd be pretty damn impressed.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> The one piece of protective gear that I do find usefull though are the ass pads.


I do want to give those a shot, just as a little bit more cushion. Being a jibber/park rat, those seem like they'd help with ass landings just a little bit.



BurtonAvenger said:


> If you think you're riding better with a helmet why not just chug a 6 pack and give yourself some false courage. At the end of the day its not designed to save your life its designed to reduce the amount of damage you do to yourself.
> 
> I've rode on and off with helmets, ass pads, wrist guards, etc. etc. Honestly I probably should wear a helmet, I have a smith holt its light and feels great, but I'm a dumb ass. The big thing with helmets is they're like boots everyones head shape is so different you need to find one that fits you. Now if you could design a moldable helmet I'd be pretty damn impressed.


+1. Totally agreed.

A moldable helmet would be really cool. Those would probably be a bit safer too, leaving less room for jiggling


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i dont usually wear my helmet at my home mountain unless i am going to spend the entire day in the park. i did wear it the entire trip to jay last year and it kept my brains on the inside more than once.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The big thing with helmets is they're like boots everyones head shape is so different you need to find one that fits you. Now if you could design a moldable helmet I'd be pretty damn impressed.


That's a huge problem. I think all helmet manufacturers use the same head to design their helmets around. I have to ask around and find out more about where the size actually comes from.

I'm assuming that a moldable helmet will be a bit heavier, that eps foam is really really lightweight, but super strong. Do you guys have any problems with the weight? Does it make you feel more unstable in any way? Or is the lack of comfort the big issue?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

alaric said:


> I do want to give those a shot, just as a little bit more cushion. Being a jibber/park rat, those seem like they'd help with ass landings just a little bit.


I always thought those asspads were for beginners that didn't want to get bruised up. Hearing from you guys, it makes total sense how useful it could be for park. Are those pads restrictive in any way? Do you think there's too much padding in areas that you won't typically hit?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah mon go with what fits well. I have the protec stuff thats resonablly priced and pretty durable.

The best reason I can think to wear protective gear is: LACK OF HEALTH INSURANCE!!!! HA!!! Its a good idea when you are pushing your limits trying to learn new tricks etc etc. I agree again with the wolfie...No falls no balls..no guts no glory.

I really believe a helmet,wrist guards and butt/hippads give you more cajones, atleast for an old dog like myself.

The butt/hippads they are making today are very low profile and your buds won't even notice you are wearing them...(so they won't be able to give you a hard time for wearing them) 

Anyone who has ever fallen on there bum and had a spincter stretcher can relate to what I am saying..thats a double ooooch!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Being a downhill skateboarder and wearing a helmet very often I don't midn wearing one while snowboarding. It doesn't really give me mroe confidence but it does make me feel safer i guess. I've seen what can happend from skating without a helmet and thats sort of scared me into wearing one(coastlongboard.cim and go to safety section if ytou want to see what i mean). Also my school requires helmets since a kid got a concussin last year on a trip and wasn't wearing one but i still wear a helmet when i'm not with my school.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

good on ya mate.....you are wise beyond your years. To often young people do not wear a helmet cuz the think its not very hip to do so, but one good concussion is all it takes to knock some sense into you...if you are lucky and don't fracture your skull....spread the word!! word!!


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

I began wearing a helmet just a few years ago, at the insistance of my wife. "You go too fast. You go too fast." Like a broken record, she chanted. I went for "light" and "comfortable", and ended up with a Giro Nine.9. I found immediately that it was so light, that I didn't notice it in the least. I've been very pleased with it. My only complaint (with any helmet) is that, even with the vents open, they're hot. I'd love to see a Nine.9 with a little reservoir on top with a snap lid that I could pack snow, or one of those blue ice bags into to keep cool. 

I've never worn butt protectors. Don't need them, really, as almost all my falls happen during carving when the edge slips out and I go for a gentle slide. I think beginners would probably love them though, since they're still in the edge catching stage. I know my wife complained of how sore her butt was last year, when learning. I tried a pair of gloves on with wrist protectors once, but they were uncomfortable as heck, and I had serious concerns that they could create more injury than prevent. Until reading this, I'd never heard of a spine protector. Just the sound conjures up a macabre image of a stiff steel rod and flesh penetrating screws. Doesn't sound comfortable, at least.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

I thoguht about getting a buut pad and i still might get one as i coudl use it for skateboarding as well. I fall on my butt a lot, espeacially if i don't land a jump.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

I disagree. helmets can save your life in impacts much faster than 14mph. Sure, you may still get a concusiion but I'd rather have a concussion than permanent brain damage or even death.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

the_intern said:


> That's a huge problem. I think all helmet manufacturers use the same head to design their helmets around. I have to ask around and find out more about where the size actually comes from.
> 
> I'm assuming that a moldable helmet will be a bit heavier, that eps foam is really really lightweight, but super strong. Do you guys have any problems with the weight? Does it make you feel more unstable in any way? Or is the lack of comfort the big issue?


 Every company has a different model thats for sure. Leedom uses someone with an elongated head thats pushed in, Burton I believe uses their riders, Giro has a few different fits the G9, G10, and Omen are more round, the Fuse is oblong, Boeri uses someone with a monster sized cranium, Capix well I just won't go there.

Helmet weight isn't a big thing its like board or binding weight after a few runs you don't notice it. I've ridden heavy helmets and now I have my super light Smith that I don't even notice I'm wearing a helmet when I have it on.



the_intern said:


> I always thought those asspads were for beginners that didn't want to get bruised up. Hearing from you guys, it makes total sense how useful it could be for park. Are those pads restrictive in any way? Do you think there's too much padding in areas that you won't typically hit?


 You take one C rail right up the ass and land on your tail bone and you realize how fast those things save. I lost mine and need to get some new ones but those things were fucking amazing. I could bail on rails and ass check and not worry.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Come to think of it, those butt protectors could be of use to me. Not from the standpoint of impact, but as a heat shield. Any time I loose my carving edge and go for butt slide at much over 40 mph, especially on ice, the heat generated from friction instantly lights my butt on fire. It literally feels like I've sat on a frying pan. The next 8 seconds involve trying to share some of the friction with the palms of my hands and rocking desperately from cheek to cheek in a semi-controlled slide. When it's all over, I'm left chanting, "Ooo, ooo! Ahh, ahh! Hot, Hot!", while trying to fan the flames. I've actually turned around and looked at my backside afterwards, convinced that I had to have burned a hole in the pants fabric. So far not, but man it sure has felt like it! Gotta love the ice coast...


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah wolfie.....halfpipes not crackpipes


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Helmets keep your head warm, keep your goggles in place, and give you more space to put stickers on. 

Oh yeah, they can also help provide injury, but that is almost ancillary to everything listed above.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

sedition said:


> Helmets keep your head warm, keep your goggles in place, and give you more space to put stickers on.
> 
> Oh yeah, they can also help provide injury, but that is almost ancillary to everything listed above.


good point. do you guys think that your image is effected by wearing a helmet? coming from a skate background, it's tough to shed that feeling of helmets are for dorks.

aesthetically, which helmets do you think represent the snowboard image? skate and bike have distinct styles of gear, do you think snowboarding helmets have a style yet?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

the_intern said:


> good point. do you guys think that your image is effected by wearing a helmet? coming from a skate background, it's tough to shed that feeling of helmets are for dorks.
> 
> aesthetically, which helmets do you think represent the snowboard image? skate and bike have distinct styles of gear, do you think snowboarding helmets have a style yet?


I've been skateboarding for...well, over 20 years. Street skaters are reckless. Always have been, and always will be. But the vert dudes know is pretty dumb not to skate w/o a helmet (at least on vert). That said, I don't think the "helmets are for dorks" culture has bleed over to snowboarding to a huge extent. Sure, it is there, but in this case I think snowboarders overall have more safety common sense then skaters do. 

As for style, no idea. I have a proect for both snowboarding, and skating (for the rare occasion that I do skate vert ramps or pools).


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ass pads are for sure good.. Specialy riding in the east coast.My first year I took a bad fall and couldn't sit for a week. As the helmet thing like said above, I'll wear it when I dont know the terrain or it's icy out.The only thing for me is that after an hour or so my neck get's stiff from wearing the helmet.I was actually looking into wrist guards this year anyone know of any that fit under your gloves?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I used a helmet since day one (giro) and it's better than any cap, especially with the vents that you can open or close. Used wristpads occasionally, I will use them more now with the mittens..wristpads SUCKS with regular gloves.
One improvement could be a wristpad designed to fit a specific glove...

I bought a pair of padded shorts for skateboarding / longboarding, I will probably use them on icy days or in the park on the snowboard too...

As for when to ear a helmet...always...most of the accidents I saw were at the end of the day, when people gets tired and sloppy. Once I was getting down my last slope when I got distracted, caught an edge and WHAM I was on my back, I was going slow but the hit on my helmet was pretty hard. Good thing I had one.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

i bought my helmet becasue I wanted my head to be warm and listen to my iPod. 

a month later it probably saved me at least a lengthy stay in the ICU.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

ive been wearing a helmet for years (saved me many helicopter lifts) and the only drawback i feel protective gear has is its bulkiness (to any degree). my ideal riding gear is pants and t shirt (which i will rock as soon as conditions permit each season). the more natural feeling the better. so as for advice when engineering protective gear- make it as unnoticeable as possible, while still preserving the protective properties.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I cracked the back of my helmet on a nice spill on east coast ice. Pretty out of it for 10 minutes or so. I'd hate to think how bad it would have been without one.

That said...I'd love a moldable helmet or, at least, some moldability. Maybe a 1/4 inch of moldable foam? Just enough so that if the thing is close to the right size, you can get a nice fit. Maybe something along the lines of bike helmets with those stick on pads? I mean, we can shim and mold boots...why not helmets? 

And lots of closeable vents. I've got 3 on mine....I'd love 5 or 7 in spring conditions, but they're all closed in the minus 40's.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

I spoke with some folks in engineering about creating a moldable helmet. One of the problems is how to create the mold. If we did it the same way we mold boots, we'd have to tightly tie a helmet to our head for 30 minutes. I don't think it's possible to do that correctly. We've explored different types of foams that mold over time, but the technology is way expensive. That material is really hard to pass to the consumer at a reasonable price.

I think our liners do a pretty good job of providing better comfort. What sort of problems do you guys have with the liners? How are helmets uncomfortable?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Do you snowboard, intern guy?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah...I've been snowboarding for about 15 years now. I grew up riding at vernon valley ($14 weds night tix). Once I started making enough cash, I'd travel up to VT every weekend. Now I'm on the west coast. The snow isn't as icy, but I can deal with it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

i have a friend who fell without a helmet and went into a coma for 3 months, and now he is normal, but he has 2 giant baseball-stitch looking scars on his head from surgery. from that point on it was helmet for me 100% of the time.
funny thing was when my friend woke up from his coma, all the smells he smelt (?) were colors.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

After looking at my helmet I dont think I would dare to ride without one. My helmet is so totally beat up from riding through the trees Id hate to have scratches in my head that deep.


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

dead2rites said:


> funny thing was when my friend woke up from his coma, all the smells he smelt (?) were colors.


Lol yeah that's called brain damage. Just one more reason to wear one. I've worn a helmet ever since I gave myself a concussion a few years ago. Bought a new one this year with built in headphones.


----------



## gibbous (Jul 9, 2008)

bobepfd said:


> Lol yeah that's called brain damage.


That's actually called synesthesia and it's not limited to people with brain damage, in fact people seem to be more genetically pre-disposed from what I've heard about it.

I don't ride without a helmet unless I'm teaching someone or am just going to cruise around on the groomers all day. But those days are rare, and I just feel safer riding trees or more challenging terrain with a little head protection. Like others have said there are plenty of situations where I've taken a bad tumbling wreck and know that my helmet has saved me some pain, and just as many times where I've found huge scratches or cracks in the shell at the day and don't really know how they got there. Both are good things in my book.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Another observation I have made is that a lot of people who wear helmets, do get this "I`m invincible" attitude and it shows in their riding. I have never been run into by a skier or rider who is helmet free. It is always the people with helmets who seem to think that now they don`t have to look out for other people. Just remember that helmets are basically worthless in impacts much over 14 MPH, so paying attention and riding defensively are still going to be your best protection.
> 
> Space, not speed...:thumbsup:



While I agree that awareness is key, and that people should be more mindful of their surroundings, I'm not sure that it's the helmet making them invincible, or just that they're selfish bastards.  I can't tell you how many times I got nailed by skiers and snowboarders when I was off on a snowbank strapping in last season :laugh:

However, the 14mph thing... did you just pull that out of the air or somewhere stinkier? Because I'd be real surprised if helmets magically lost their effectiveness when you got to 15, 16, or 20+ mph. You know, given that most snowboarding helmet tech is stuff they learned building bicycle helmets which tend to protect damn well, since snell is fairly tough, and bicyclists commonly see speeds double or triple that (or more) on downhill stuff.

I can tell you that before I got my helmet I got my bell rung a couple times, and since having the helmet it's pretty nice. If your head does hit the ground when you lose an edge on an icy groomer, you're not going to be seeing stars at least. :laugh:

The best things for me though, is that my goggles never fog up, and if you do fall, they don't go flying off somewhere to get filled with snow.  Also, how are you guys overheating in helmets? I have the vent plugs in on mine and wear a balaclava underneath it, but my head is shaved so maybe that's part of it.


----------



## gogetadbl (Oct 4, 2008)

Do you guys move up on pant size with ass pads if you guys are near the upper range of whatever size pants?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

I'd probably kill a man for a real nice pair of vented shin guards.
Last season I clipped my board on what was appearently a box (it was 99% under the snow) and did a little shin grind for about 10 feet. That was when i was learning to rails/boxes and it's made me super tentative about how quickly I wanna get back on the horse. I'm not worried about the fall hurting... I just wanna take the edge off it, same reason I wear a helmet.
Skating away from the chair lift I hit a patch of ice and landed almost on top of my head. 6'2' drop would not have been fun with out it.

But back to the point - low profile, I'm already a big guy, I dont need help


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

gogetadbl said:


> Do you guys move up on pant size with ass pads if you guys are near the upper range of whatever size pants?


Pro bably... don't want your hardcore shred buds to know that you are wearing butt padds along with your stay free minipads??:laugh::laugh: kidding!! I wear the protecs and they are pretty low profile and offer heaps o protection w/o a hardshell.. lub em.. can hardly tell im wearing them, but I am sooo happy when I slam and they help soften the blow... worth the investment.

No falls no balls....no guts no glory..... If you are not falling, then you are to comfortable and not progressing as a rider. :cheeky4:


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

few years ago my first time on a box i fell off and smacked my head pretty hard (also minor shoulder dislocation) 
hate to say it but my MOM made me wear one, at first i would only use it in the park or when doing jumps, but slowly i got used to it. since then iv had many falls where it saved me some pain (maybe not huge but difference between having a bad head ache and getting straight up and riding off) now i couldn't picture riding with out it. 

as for other gear iv never used any. my cousin bought a set of wrist guards and put them on after the first run said the difference was huge (beginner falls allot) 
i didnt know they had ass pads might look in to a set for the park and keeping it warm 


heres a pic om my cousins helmet after the first day


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

I always wear my helmet...once when I was learning how to ride I didn´t have a helmet at all, than I have fallen over- I don´t know exactly why...it just happened and I somehow managed to kick myself with my board into my head. I can tell you it DID hurt and it didn´t stop for two months...the only thing I was scared of was that my mom wouldn´t let me ride any more-but instead of prohibition, my parents bought me a helmet. Now I´m wearing it all the time - not because I´m scared of accidents but because if something happens my parents wouldn´t let me to do snowboarding again.
professionals are wearing helmet. Why shouldn´t I ?


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I got in an accident earlier this year (not snowboarding related), and I have to be more careful and protective of my arm now, so that's why I'm going to get protective gear this season.


----------



## SummitAtSnoq (Oct 26, 2008)

the_intern said:


> I'm a designer at a protective gear company. I want to get some input from the riders so I can design better products for us all. I've been out doing tons of interviews with shops and riders, but I want to start a community conversation conversation to see how the people feel about protective equipment.
> 
> I've noticed that snowboarders often buy protective gear as they get better. The helmets and pads provide tons of confidence. Has anyone experienced this? Any stories to tell? Maybe they'll inspire others to try some protective gear out too.


Make it practical.
and more importantly.
make it low profile.
LOW PROFILE!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

SummitAtSnoq said:


> Make it practical.
> and more importantly.
> make it low profile.
> LOW PROFILE!



As far as helmets are concerned...

1. Has to be light weight! 
2. Low profile and stylish; no one wants to look like they have a beach ball for a head!
3. Versatile; quick and easy to open/close vents

Obviously it has to be comfortable, but different helmet designs are comfortable for different people.

I have a Smith Holt which is pretty good. Best part is it's light as hell and versatile; you can open the vents and even remove the ear pads for spring riding. Where the helmet could use some improvement... The style is good but it's quite large and in order to open the vents you actually have to take off the helmet and remove the "plugs".

Bern has always made nice slim/stylish helmets.


----------

